# If you have an NCE System - Radio Upgrade



## jimtyp (Jan 2, 2008)

If you have an NCE system they are in the process of offering a Cab upgrade which improves the radio range and response times.

My understanding is this only affects the wireless aspects, so if you don't have wireless I don't think it will change anything.

Here is a link with more information:

NCE Upgrade


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Now if they would also do the "turn on" fix with the resistor, it would be great. 

Regards, Greg


----------



## jimtyp (Jan 2, 2008)

What is the turn on fix?


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

It's a resistor soldered to the board. Seems that the wake up state of the keyboard does not allow the processor to reset properly, a single resistor soldered in the right place fixes it... 

Found it on the NCE forum... there's a reference to a site and the site owner goes into a detailed discussion of why it happens... wish NCE would incorporate the change. 

http://markschutzer.com/DCC_Articles/PDF/turnon.pdf

Regards, Greg


----------



## jimtyp (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks Greg! I've never had this problem in the 2.5 years I've had my NCE Cab. It's turned on every time and always connects to the base. I assume you'd had this happen? Does it just not turn on or turns on but does not connect to the base? How did you resolve the problem before the modification?


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

I only have the problem occasionally, but some of my friends have it more often. Reading the site, you see that since there are 4 contacts under the emergency stop switch, pressing on it from the side or top may make just 2 contacts close and avoid the problem.

My feeling is that it is a simple, inexpensive fix that has no downside. Hope it makes it into production soon.

The normal symptom is just not turning on.

If you have a situation where it turns on, but does not connect, that is a different problem. Normally resetting power to the command station clears that. If you have a power supply that "glitches" when it turns on, it can do this. I leave my system power on 7/24 so I rarely see this problem.

Regards, Greg


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

I have experience the problem Greg mentioned when the power system is first turned on and the cab will not connect.  Shuting the power off and then reboot then the cab comes up.  Something to do with the power supply.  Later RJD


----------



## jimtyp (Jan 2, 2008)

Got my radio upgrade from NCE. Holy Smokes! The range is unbelievable. It used to be 40' beyond the base and commands rarely worked. With the upgrade I did a "Versizon" type test starting at 40' and moved further by 10' and sent a whistle command. Kept moving 10' at a time. I kept hearing the whistle blow. I ended up at 350' and it was still working!!!!! I still don't know what the range is because I haven't hit it yet. Wow! 

Also, noticed better response on commands. For some functions before I noticed a delay, now it seems immediate for every function.


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Wow thats good to hear. I'm still waiting on mine to be returned then I can send the second one to them. Maybe I could have skipped buying another repeater./DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/unsure.gif Later RJD


----------



## jimtyp (Jan 2, 2008)

I'd like to hear your results when you get yours back.


----------



## rwbrashear (Jan 5, 2008)

Jim- 

Glad to hear the fix is successful. I've got wireless cabs, but I tend to run them tethered for various reasons. Once mine are upgraded, I'll have to give wireless another try. 

Best regards, 
Bob


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

I'll be able to compare the mod and unmod units on next Saturday, will see how it works, because I have 3 base stations. 

Regards, Greg


----------



## rwbrashear (Jan 5, 2008)

Hi Greg- 

You wrote: 
I'll be able to compare the mod and unmod units on next Saturday, will see how it works, because I have 3 base stations. 

Do you have multiple radio base stations or multiple radio cabs? Or both? It would be interesting to hear more comparisons between the modded and unmodded versions. Everything I have heard has been positive. 

Now, if NCE would only add a battery charging feature to the ProCab! (Zimo and Massoth allow cabs to charge when plugged into the bus. I believe there is a hack to add this functionality, but it would be nice to have this as a standard feature.) 

Best regards, 
Bob


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Hi Bob... 

Both, 3 base stations, multiple cabs wired and radio. 

The only negative is that the extended hearing of the radio cabs can be a problem when you are at a show, where there are multiple layouts, your cab now hears a number of other systems, which COULD result in resduced response time. 

I've thought about the rechargeable option. That would have to add a charging circuit to the unit, which could be problematic on space. My thinking is that the unit runs so long on batteries that having the possibility of picking one up and not being able to use it because of low batteries is not of interest to me. 

If it "ate" batteries I would have a different opinion. You also realize that the AAA alkalines have much more amp hours than any AAA rechargeables you can get? 

Those factors combined with keeping a few sets of 4 AAA'a at the ready and swap out in 40 seconds keeps me happy that they are not rechargeables. 

Regards, GReg


----------



## jimtyp (Jan 2, 2008)

My understanding is that if you use the new radio upgrade with some radio cabs that have not had the upgrade you should still see an improvement but not as great.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

I'll test that also, but I believe that is incorrect, apparently only the receive function is changed in the throttle, not the transmit function. I'll let you know. We will be testing Saturday. 

Regards, Greg


----------



## rwbrashear (Jan 5, 2008)

Hi Greg- 

Did you get a chance to use the upgraded system? I am curious to hear your thoughts. Thanks! 

Best regards, 
Bob


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Yep, astounding difference in range, and of course response time. It approximately doubled the range of the unit, and quickened the response time. The response time issue is because it is a bidirectional air interface, and your command is acknowledged and the display updated only after the command is received. 

I will be converting them all. 

Oh, had an unconverted one running at the same time as well as a wired one. No degradation of performance on any of the 3 throttles by using them together. 

Regards, Greg


----------



## rwbrashear (Jan 5, 2008)

Greg- 

That's great news. I think I'll schedule mine this week. 

Best regards, 
Bob


----------



## jimtyp (Jan 2, 2008)

If the NCE shop is backed up there is another outfit in Florida that is authorized to do the work. 

Digistar DCC 
10332 Bedford Road 
Spring Hill, FL 34608 
877-531-5275


----------



## rwbrashear (Jan 5, 2008)

Hi Jim- 

That's great information. Wasn't Digistar the original US Zimo distributor? I remember calling them years ago. The owner was very helpful. 

Best regards, 
Bob


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Talked to NCE today, if you get an RMA today, you have a date of about early July. 

My friend called the Florida outfit, they said they had the parts and could do it immediately.. He sent it in the next day from Georgia, and 2 weeks later when he called about his unit (a week later than their estimate) they said they were out of parts. It took him over 3 weeks. No offense to the Florida site, but they did NOT have the parts when they said they did. 

So, you pick. Call first. 

Regards, Greg


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Got my cab back with the up grade and talk about a big difference. I now have sent in the 2nd one. I'm impressed with the results and so is Greg. Later RJD


----------



## Kenny (Feb 15, 2008)

I sent mine in to NCE. Had an RMA date of July 14. I have not received it back yet. NCE has temporaraly lost one of their main men so they are backed up. Cant wait to get mine two receivers back. Sounds like the upgrade is worth the wait.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Sounds like the Florida option is a better shot... it's now July and I will call NCE to see what the real turnaround is, I'm ready to have my other one upgraded. 

Regards, Greg


----------



## Jeffery1 (Jan 4, 2008)

My radio was gone for almost 3 weeks.. It surprized me as I understood they were schedualling a certain number of radios each day. 

The good news is the radio upgrade is awesome!! I can't believe how much better it is now!! The radio I sent in was an old 
one that would not turn on unless you held down the shift key. Well whatever they did fixed that now it comes on 
without any problems. I am glad I had another radio to use while the one was being repaired though. 

Jeff T.


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

The last time I talked to them as mentioned they have one of there may guys off in the hospital so you may want to think of sending to the FL place. It took me 2 months to get the 2nd cab back plus the booster. Later RJD


----------

